# Exif Data Editor



## awilsh2 (Mar 21, 2014)

Hi
I have a Canon EOS 450 camera, and I wish to edit the info (metadata?) included with each picture.  I wish to add my name as the author, plus a title and what the subject is, (without altering the actual file name).  I want to add this info to literally hundreds of pictures at once.  (If I could include a short message which says copy write reserved, but copies for personal use are ok, this would be a bonus).

I tried to do this under Windows 8, but does not seem to do this.  Is there software for this type of edit.  I have already geo tagged the images using a program which uses gps tracking on my phone which then writes this info to all the pictures, I do not want to lose this info.
Any help appreciated
Allan


----------



## NedM (Mar 21, 2014)

Photoshop, Lightroom, or try PhotoMe.


----------



## snowbear (Mar 21, 2014)

You might be able to add author information with the software that came with your camera.  There's also Adobe Lightroom, which is a photo management system & editor.


----------



## KmH (Mar 21, 2014)

Yep the Canon DPP software that came with your camera can do what you want to do.
You can also download DPP from Canon's web site.

http://learn.usa.canon.com/app/pdfs/quickguides/CDLC_DPP_QuickGuide.pdf


----------



## awilsh2 (Mar 22, 2014)

Tried it in elements 11 using the organiser, but it did not seem to change the exif data with the picture.
while I am reasonably proficient with editing the pictures, I have not used the organiser much.  it is possible I am missing something quite simple, any further comments appreciated
Allan


----------

